# Newly Raised Master Mason



## adouglas10 (Mar 2, 2011)

Hello brethren, my name is Adam Douglas and I was raised this past Saturday. I've been a member for a month or so but wanted to wait until I was raised to post


----------



## Benton (Mar 3, 2011)

Welcome and congrats! Enjoy your stay.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Mar 3, 2011)

Brother Adam,

Welcome to Masons of Texas!


----------



## Beathard (Mar 3, 2011)

Welcome and congratulations.


----------



## Dave in Waco (Mar 3, 2011)

Welcome Bro. Adams and congrats!!


----------



## adouglas10 (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks y'all


----------



## Brother Hudson (Mar 3, 2011)

Greetings Borthers, I was raised by a great group of Scottish Rite men at Oak Plains Lodge #789 in Sacramento, CA on September 13, 2010.  Shortly after getting used to coming to meetings, I was installed as Jr. Steward.  Unfortunatly my time is now short with my lodge now that my family will be moving to Carson City, NV at the end of the month.  I have had a great time with the brothers and will miss them.  I would like to say thank you for putting this site together.  From the short time that I have looked around, it looks like a great site.
I would also like to say so long to a great brother, PM James Ligget who past away Feb. 28th at his home.  He was always the first to greet anyone who entered the lodge and would shake hands and say "great to see you, how are you and your family?".  RIP Bro. Jimmy


----------



## MikeMay (Mar 3, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Mar 4, 2011)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## jwhoff (Mar 5, 2011)

Welcome, you'll never be alone again!


----------



## flttrainer (Mar 6, 2011)

Welcome Brother.


----------

